# Pop ups are killing me



## cooknhogz (Apr 3, 2013)

This is a great site but theses pop up ads are killing me. I know you gotta pay the bills but this is getting to be to much. Sucks, just my opinion.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 3, 2013)

What pop ups? :dunno


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2013)

I passed on you note to those in the know.....   Dave


----------



## cooknhogz (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Dave, The worst one is the Microsoft one that keeps popping up at the bottom. I have to close it a bunch of times before it go's away.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 3, 2013)

I use Chrome and sometimes IE but I don't have any pop ups.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 3, 2013)

You can get rid of all the ads by becoming a Premier Member:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136291/premier-membership-info-recommendation


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 5, 2013)

I use Mozilla and haven't had a single pop-up.

Chris


----------



## chef willie (Apr 5, 2013)

no pop ups here either & I'm not premier...your blocker on full stun??


----------



## vern (Apr 5, 2013)

I haven't had a problem with pop-up. Using Chrome

Vern


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 6, 2013)

You would think that the powers-that-be would realize that intrusive ads are counter productive and drive a lot of folks away from the site, especially totally irrelevant intrusive ads!
I leave ads on at most sites, but they're so intrusive and often so totally irrelevant here that I have them turned off, unless *I'M* ready to buy something!!!!!



~Martin


----------



## wwdragon (Apr 6, 2013)

Firefox and NoScript, no popups at all


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 6, 2013)

I use IE and am not a premier memeber ...no pops ups here with pop blocker set to "medium."


----------



## smoke happens (Apr 6, 2013)

Never had a pop up on this site even prior to upgrading to Premier. Ave used IE, Safari and Firefox. Antivirus or browser settings perhaps?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 6, 2013)

The ads have changed.
This is what you get if you don't have ads turned off and you happen to hover the cursor over the the Microsoft Office Home 365 ad.
It takes over the entire page.








Stange ad for a meat smoking site, but whatever......


~Martin


----------



## weedeater (Apr 8, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> The ads have changed.
> This is what you get if you don't have ads turned off and you happen to hover the cursor over the the Microsoft Office Home 365 ad.
> It takes over the entire page.
> 
> ...


I am with you Martin.  I understand the need for ads to support the site and I am not complaining about ads in general.  What I hate is the new ads that have been added that if you happen to "hover" over them with your mouse pointer for more than a second they become basically a popup that everyone is complaining about.  I think allowing this kind of intrusive add is counter productive for the site and will end up pushing people away if they continue and expand.  Will the powers that be please listen, pass this on to decision makers, etc.  Thanks for a great site that I hope will continue to be the best it can be.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139037/feedback


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 9, 2013)

The more popular this site gets the more ads you will see.. it's business. It takes a lot to run a site like this and  the 'powers' are new at this so they're doing their best.

Keep voicing your opinion and they'll listen. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139037/feedback

PM me what browser you're using and I (or DD) can help.


----------



## weedeater (Apr 10, 2013)

Is it my imagination or are the popups (hovering monster ads) gone?  I just realized I don't see any of them on the site this morning.  I hope they are truely gone and not just a lull before the storm.


----------



## weedeater (Apr 10, 2013)

Must have been just wishful thinking on my part.  They are still here. I just caught a momentary lull I guess.


----------



## dls1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I use Firefox exclusively with 2 Add-Ons, Ad Block Plus and Do Not Track Me (DNTMe). If fully enabled, the former eliminates all ads, pop ups included. The latter blocks ads and cookies with tracking capabilities as well as social networks and data collection companies. As I'm writing this on the forum DNTMe is blocking 1 social network (Facebook), and 6 data collection companies (Google Analytics, Google AdSense, and 4 others).

Bottom line, I haven't seen any form of an ad on any site in a very long time. From time to time I temporarily disable the Add-Ons to see what I've been missing and it's pretty ugly out there.

I understand and respect the fact that the sponsors of forums and other sites use the ads to generate revenue in order to maintain the site and generate a profit for themselves. What I don't understand is why many sponsors don't follow the practice more responsibly with some respect for the privacy of their viewers.


----------



## cooknhogz (Apr 3, 2013)

This is a great site but theses pop up ads are killing me. I know you gotta pay the bills but this is getting to be to much. Sucks, just my opinion.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 3, 2013)

What pop ups? :dunno


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2013)

I passed on you note to those in the know.....   Dave


----------



## cooknhogz (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Dave, The worst one is the Microsoft one that keeps popping up at the bottom. I have to close it a bunch of times before it go's away.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 3, 2013)

I use Chrome and sometimes IE but I don't have any pop ups.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 3, 2013)

You can get rid of all the ads by becoming a Premier Member:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136291/premier-membership-info-recommendation


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 5, 2013)

I use Mozilla and haven't had a single pop-up.

Chris


----------



## chef willie (Apr 5, 2013)

no pop ups here either & I'm not premier...your blocker on full stun??


----------



## vern (Apr 5, 2013)

I haven't had a problem with pop-up. Using Chrome

Vern


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 6, 2013)

You would think that the powers-that-be would realize that intrusive ads are counter productive and drive a lot of folks away from the site, especially totally irrelevant intrusive ads!
I leave ads on at most sites, but they're so intrusive and often so totally irrelevant here that I have them turned off, unless *I'M* ready to buy something!!!!!



~Martin


----------



## wwdragon (Apr 6, 2013)

Firefox and NoScript, no popups at all


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 6, 2013)

I use IE and am not a premier memeber ...no pops ups here with pop blocker set to "medium."


----------



## smoke happens (Apr 6, 2013)

Never had a pop up on this site even prior to upgrading to Premier. Ave used IE, Safari and Firefox. Antivirus or browser settings perhaps?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 6, 2013)

The ads have changed.
This is what you get if you don't have ads turned off and you happen to hover the cursor over the the Microsoft Office Home 365 ad.
It takes over the entire page.








Stange ad for a meat smoking site, but whatever......


~Martin


----------



## weedeater (Apr 8, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> The ads have changed.
> This is what you get if you don't have ads turned off and you happen to hover the cursor over the the Microsoft Office Home 365 ad.
> It takes over the entire page.
> 
> ...


I am with you Martin.  I understand the need for ads to support the site and I am not complaining about ads in general.  What I hate is the new ads that have been added that if you happen to "hover" over them with your mouse pointer for more than a second they become basically a popup that everyone is complaining about.  I think allowing this kind of intrusive add is counter productive for the site and will end up pushing people away if they continue and expand.  Will the powers that be please listen, pass this on to decision makers, etc.  Thanks for a great site that I hope will continue to be the best it can be.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139037/feedback


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 9, 2013)

The more popular this site gets the more ads you will see.. it's business. It takes a lot to run a site like this and  the 'powers' are new at this so they're doing their best.

Keep voicing your opinion and they'll listen. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139037/feedback

PM me what browser you're using and I (or DD) can help.


----------



## weedeater (Apr 10, 2013)

Is it my imagination or are the popups (hovering monster ads) gone?  I just realized I don't see any of them on the site this morning.  I hope they are truely gone and not just a lull before the storm.


----------



## weedeater (Apr 10, 2013)

Must have been just wishful thinking on my part.  They are still here. I just caught a momentary lull I guess.


----------



## dls1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I use Firefox exclusively with 2 Add-Ons, Ad Block Plus and Do Not Track Me (DNTMe). If fully enabled, the former eliminates all ads, pop ups included. The latter blocks ads and cookies with tracking capabilities as well as social networks and data collection companies. As I'm writing this on the forum DNTMe is blocking 1 social network (Facebook), and 6 data collection companies (Google Analytics, Google AdSense, and 4 others).

Bottom line, I haven't seen any form of an ad on any site in a very long time. From time to time I temporarily disable the Add-Ons to see what I've been missing and it's pretty ugly out there.

I understand and respect the fact that the sponsors of forums and other sites use the ads to generate revenue in order to maintain the site and generate a profit for themselves. What I don't understand is why many sponsors don't follow the practice more responsibly with some respect for the privacy of their viewers.


----------

